# wiring diagram for 1988 sentra / stereo



## Stone0fFire (Apr 2, 2004)

so my friend has this 88 sentra

and the cheap stereos wires dont match the colors of the cars wires

problem is, 

he's cheaper than his brand new rampage

and doesnt want to pay to get it installed. 

can anyone help me out?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

get the quick connects from a circut city or something, 10 bucks, no wire cutting, 5 mintues of effort


----------



## nocturnal_angel (Aug 23, 2004)

sup well do you know if it still has the original wirring harness for the stereo if not you can get ahold of a haynes repair manual( found at most auto parts stores) sorry but i dotn have access to a scanner or i'd just scan the wirring diagram and post it up but if you guys want i can tell you the colors at another time cuz i have work in 20 min


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

i think the only thing that's really different is either constant power or acc/ign power is brown.


----------



## nocturnal_angel (Aug 23, 2004)

hey man if you still need the diagrams i can jsut go to university and use one of the computer labs to scan you a copy of the wirring diagram( its a little bit hard to describe in words) just i'm me if you still need it


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The haynes will tell you, I don't remember off the top of my head what colors all the wires are.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Do some searching around this site, I found most of my stereo information here:
http://www.the12volt.com/

Also, you can typically find vehicles stereo harnesses at parts stores like Canadian tire, Pep Boys, or even Walmart. They have a chart on the back that describes each wire.

-Nick


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You'll want to 2x Check or verify in your friend's car but according to Hayen's typical wiring is:

In Car:

Red wire - goes to stereo constant 12v (for memory)
Brown - power when ign on

Front Speaker/Left - (from radio) Sky blue/Grey+Grey/Blue
Front Speaker/Left - (in door) Red/Green+Black/White

Front Speaker/Right - (from radio) Grey/Grey+Grey/Red
Front Speaker/Right - (in door) Red/Green+Black/White

Rear Speaker/Left - (from radio) White/Blue+Black/Blue
Rear Speaker/Left - (on rear deck) White/Blue+Black/Blue

Rear Speaker/Right - (from radio) Black/Blue+White/Blue
Rear Speaker/Right - (on rear deck) Black/Blue+White/Blue

**Again Double Check as your car maybe different and I didn't install my HU, it was already in the car and I forgot how the speakers were setup. Having a multimeter helps, a lot.**


On most Head units:

Yellow - memory/clock constant 12v 

Orange/White - dimmer (the swtich I think is the dimmer doesn't work in my B12, so its not hooked up)

Red - Power when ign on

Black - Ground

Amp - blue (sometimes blue/white)

Antenna remote - Blue (sometimes blue/white)

Speakers:

Left front - White/White Black

Right front - Grey/Grey Black

Left rear - Green/Green Black

Right rear - Purple/Purple Black

As far as installing Amps/Subs, look in the Audio forum.


----------



## Stone0fFire (Apr 2, 2004)

all right!!

im going to go try wiring up the stereo
cheap bastard STILL hasnt paid someone to do it

thanks alot guys! :thumbup:


----------

